
Ask HN: What are questions you should ask your future manager in an interview? - maybeiambatman
For context, I am a mid-level Software Engineer.
======
JamesVI
Off the top of my head:

How do you evaluate performance of your direct reports? How often is
compensation reviewed and who make the final decision on any compensation
adjustments? What criteria are used in promotion decisions? How and how often
do you provide feedback to your direct reports? How often do you have 1:1s
with your direct reports and what do you discuss? If there is fundamental
disagreement with the team on a technical/design question, how is the issue
resolved? When was the last time that happened? Do you still do hands on
technical work? What was the last thing you worked on? In your view, what is
the primary role of an engineering manager? Do you have hiring/firing
authority for the team? How many people on the team were you directly
responsible for hiring? What is the attrition rate for the team, the
engineering organisation and the company? Have you had to fire anyone? What
are the biggest challenges facing your team/the engineering organisation/the
company? What have you done to encourage diversity within your team and the
company?

The answers to these questions are important, but just having answers
indicates that the manager has at least thought about this stuff. Managers who
get defensive when you ask any of these questions should generally be avoided.

------
bsvalley
Try to get a sense of transparency and communication from the candidate, which
are generally good traits. There's nothing worse than a manager who things
you're an idiot. How? How many promotions in your team lately? Have you ever
had a problem with one of your direct report, etc.

------
muzani
What am I expected to do in this role? Why has this job position opened up?

What is the long term focus of the company? Figure out whether they are
champion players, trying to survive, or comfortable and making money. And
whether their plans to meet those ambitions are sensible.

Try to get a feel of the culture. Are they more of a family? Are they strictly
work/life separate? Are they serious or playful? Does everyone go home at 5?
Is everyone on time? Does the company try to bite off more than it can chew?
Is overtime common? Do employees own a part of the company (shares/equity)?
How many core members are on a part time basis?

------
_RPM
Only you can answer this. What is important to you in a workplace? For
example, one question I ask is this: How often are new features being
developed into the software, and what group / person implements them?

